# New Heat Transfer technique - HD Prints



## qcumber (Sep 11, 2006)

We've developed a new heat transfer technique. As for now I have not seen any vendor/method that can match it in terms of quality, speed, cost and versatility.

This is a no cut, no weed, no a+b, just transfer solution. Transfers at about 266F at just 15 seconds, cold peel, 3 seconds repress. You can do it with an ordinary iron. The feel is softer and thinner than heat transfer papers/vinyl. There's a low MOQ. Just 5 A3 sheets.

It can do insanely fine details, works on cotton and polyester, non-woven bags, caps, leather, PVC sheets, umbrellas. Does not work on mugs. 

As far as I know, the end product is just like Offset transfer and the laser dark no cut. But we are not using this method. We are from Malaysia. We have asked just about every printer in the nation. Non have seen something like this. 

Do you know of any vendor that can do this? We call it HD Prints (since there is no term for it yet)


----------



## olga1 (May 11, 2014)

Nice. I like it


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

price?when?how?


----------



## acca (Jun 25, 2006)

I like the idea of low temperature required. Is the material polyurethane? How is the wash fastness?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

qcumber said:


> We've developed a new heat transfer technique. As for now I have not seen any vendor/method that can match it in terms of quality, speed, cost and versatility.
> 
> This is a no cut, no weed, no a+b, just transfer solution. Transfers at about 266F at just 15 seconds, cold peel, 3 seconds repress. You can do it with an ordinary iron. The feel is softer and thinner than heat transfer papers/vinyl. There's a low MOQ. Just 5 A3 sheets.
> 
> ...


So what is the technique? Is it screen print transfer? How can we search if there is a vendor or other maker if you don't say how it was made.


----------



## qcumber (Sep 11, 2006)

Attached is the wash test, after 20 washing machine washes, normal temp.

It's not PU. I just need .ai / high res jpg, and the A3 sheets will be done within 48 hours.


----------



## Maxcat (Nov 23, 2014)

It looks like it was done through a company that has a bunch of screen printing videos, MD Textiles who is a Malaysian supply company.

This video shows them ironing labels but doesn't say how they were printed. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvD4tW3LI_E

All the videos they have posted seem to be screen printing and Bazu and MD Textiles kind of seem to be the same.


----------



## qcumber (Sep 11, 2006)

yes, thats me on youtube. but it's not screen print this time. it isn't possible with high dpi / full color / super fine.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

Damn, I was thinking we can buy empty transfers which will be revolution in transfers printing ...To bad.

Must admit minimum is nice.


----------



## rastoma (Sep 21, 2014)

qcumber said:


> Selling for about US3.55 per A3 sheet. Minimum , just 5 sheets.


But for US customers this won't work. What's shipping time? 3 weeks?

Unless you have a distributor in the US that can deliver them in 2-3 days without paying expensive express shipping charges, I don't see how it will catch on.


----------



## Travb1999 (Apr 12, 2017)

Just bought a Similar system from Conde its the REVEAL S WC but they have a new printer for it (not for sale yet) the Epson P600T Vivid Chemicals makes the inks and they are textile inks not Sublimation inks. Print to transfer in reverse press to garment hot peel. designs are gorgeous. Ill post some pictures later. Currently I bought the Printer from the NBM show in Indianapolis. Waiting for them to get back to there office and mail me the RIP for the printer so I can really aggressively test this product.

So far the shirts from the show are great we literally took them home and started continuously running them through very hot cycles in the washer and dryer and they aren't fading or changing one bit.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

rastoma said:


> But for US customers this won't work. What's shipping time? 3 weeks?
> 
> Unless you have a distributor in the US that can deliver them in 2-3 days without paying expensive express shipping charges, I don't see how it will catch on.


The same goes for Europe...That's why I was hoping those are some new blank transfers. 

There is no point in ordering stuff across the planet if I can get screen printed transfers at my local shop. Either way I would need to take a lot of sheets. Local shop so I get lower price, Malaysia so I don't wait half year for designs which I run out of them...


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Travb1999 said:


> Just bought a Similar system from Conde its the REVEAL S WC but they have a new printer for it (not for sale yet) the Epson P600T Vivid Chemicals makes the inks and they are textile inks not Sublimation inks. Print to transfer in reverse press to garment hot peel. designs are gorgeous. Ill post some pictures later. Currently I bought the Printer from the NBM show in Indianapolis. Waiting for them to get back to there office and mail me the RIP for the printer so I can really aggressively test this product.
> 
> So far the shirts from the show are great we literally took them home and started continuously running them through very hot cycles in the washer and dryer and they aren't fading or changing one bit.


But the Revels Conde had demonstrated is not transparent film unlike the Malaysian attached photo. So I don't think the Malaysian transfer is RevelS. According to Mr. Doug Dewit Revels has hand to it. Unless it is a new version of RevelS.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Travb1999 said:


> Just bought a Similar system from Conde its the REVEAL S WC but they have a new printer for it (not for sale yet) the Epson P600T Vivid Chemicals makes the inks and they are textile inks not Sublimation inks. Print to transfer in reverse press to garment hot peel. designs are gorgeous. Ill post some pictures later. Currently I bought the Printer from the NBM show in Indianapolis. Waiting for them to get back to there office and mail me the RIP for the printer so I can really aggressively test this product.
> 
> So far the shirts from the show are great we literally took them home and started continuously running them through very hot cycles in the washer and dryer and they aren't fading or changing one bit.


But the Reveals Conde had demonstrated is for light garment. Unless it is a new version that works with dark garment. According to Doug Dewit it had a heavy feel to it.


----------



## Travb1999 (Apr 12, 2017)

The stuff we got to handle had little to no hand the whites on the darks were darn near perfect. Its not sublimation with absolutely no hand but it is not like HTV (easyweed)


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Travb1999 said:


> The stuff we got to handle had little to no hand the whites on the darks were darn near perfect. Its not sublimation with absolutely no hand but it is not like HTV (easyweed)


Is this a new product? I checked Conde's website but did not find Reveal S for dark nor any of their videos. Do have the sample dark shirt? If you do please post a picture. Do you have link to Reveal S transfer or video?


----------



## Travb1999 (Apr 12, 2017)

We don't have the WC yet they are sending us a sample as soon as they get it in end of Q3 but they do have the Reveal W that prints onto black and dark garments with white.

You wont find this on their site until later this week as it is not for sale yet. We bought the only available printer at the NBM show in Indy. I have attached a few pictures.

I should also say I added the *T after the P600 so as to simplify things in my shop with other employees.*


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Travb1999 said:


> We don't have the WC yet they are sending us a sample as soon as they get it in end of Q3 but they do have the Reveal W that prints onto black and dark garments with white.
> 
> You wont find this on their site until later this week as it is not for sale yet. We bought the only available printer at the NBM show in Indy. I have attached a few pictures.
> 
> I should also say I added the *T after the P600 so as to simplify things in my shop with other employees.*


So it is not Reveal S. It is Reveal W. It is more or less equivalent to DTG with white only it is printed on self weeding inkjet transfer Reveal W. Am I right in my assumption? Or is the paper still Reveal S but the printer is pigment ink with white?


----------



## Travb1999 (Apr 12, 2017)

There are 3 papers in the reals line

Reveal s - white /light garments
Reveal w - dark garments white only ( requires p600t printer w rip)
reveal wc - full color on dark garments (requires p600t printer w rip) not available yet


----------



## qcumber (Sep 11, 2006)

High Speed Press Production... This is how we transfer HD Prints on a 1000pcs order. See

https://youtu.be/o4RWakzpUCY

HD Prints has obsoleted our screen print facility. The screen print tables are now used to condition and position the motif. 

Here, we use an ordinary iron a afix the motif on to the garment for press job later. This way, the worker doing the press just need to concentrate on pressing the button. It's hard for them to position on motif accurate on the heat press. So, less prone to errors.


----------



## chappy6107 (May 23, 2017)

qcumber said:


> High Speed Press Production... This is how we transfer HD Prints on a 1000pcs order. See
> 
> https://youtu.be/o4RWakzpUCY
> 
> ...


So halfway pressing (running iron over Heat transfer) then later full pressing does not affect the quality of the job?


----------



## qcumber (Sep 11, 2006)

no effect. thats the beauty of this product. you can do large production runs quickly, and accurately.


----------



## chappy6107 (May 23, 2017)

qcumber said:


> no effect. thats the beauty of this product. you can do large production runs quickly, and accurately.


do I send you my design and then you print cut and send them back to me for however many pieces I am needing?


----------



## tshirtsrus (Jun 6, 2007)

Travb,

thanks for sharing this info, do you know if with the WC would be possible to print gradients and skin tones?

Thanks.


----------



## Travb1999 (Apr 12, 2017)

They didn't have the WC demo'd out there but on REVEAL S with the P600T Textile inks are photographic quality. I don't want to thread jack anymore here as Their product (Qcumbers) is awesome in its own way and I don't want to detract from it.

**EDIT: WC isn't due out till late Q3 Early Q4 2017


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Travb1999 said:


> They didn't have the WC demo'd out there but on REVEAL S with the P600T Textile inks are photographic quality. I don't want to thread jack anymore here as Their product (Qcumbers) is awesome in its own way and I don't want to detract from it.
> 
> **EDIT: WC isn't due out till late Q3 Early Q4 2017


When you get to try WC can you start a new thread and keep us informed?


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

Dont tell me this is going to make my brand new unused OKI 920WT obsolete!


----------



## davezub (Jan 2, 2012)

Travb1999 said:


> We don't have the WC yet they are sending us a sample as soon as they get it in end of Q3 but they do have the Reveal W that prints onto black and dark garments with white.
> 
> You wont find this on their site until later this week as it is not for sale yet. We bought the only available printer at the NBM show in Indy. I have attached a few pictures.
> 
> I should also say I added the *T after the P600 so as to simplify things in my shop with other employees.*


What is the pressing time/temp for this?


----------



## froggyno1 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi,ok so what is the better choice between reveals new printer and films vs, Forever, that can also work with metallics? 
I'm stuck between buying an Oki or waiting for the new Reveal printer and films? Or somehow utilise my bn-20 for the neons and metallics? 
Any input taken aboard


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

Conde finally speaks about the Reveal printer on their fb page. 
Https://www.facebook.com/condesystems/


----------



## TroyC (Oct 31, 2016)

Travb1999 - What type of results are you experiencing with the P600 printer and the Reveal -S paper on white and light garments so far?


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

Some of the things mentioned in the webinar makes me wonder why I bought a 920WT. Especially the hot peel no cracking, one sheet, true black , no weeding sounds wonderful. Oh, and 5 thousand dollars cheaper.

Cotton only, I know, but.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0gVbbd0yaY


----------



## Travb1999 (Apr 12, 2017)

TroyC said:


> Travb1999 - What type of results are you experiencing with the P600 printer and the Reveal -S paper on white and light garments so far?


Well I can say if you have a hobby press don't even think to attempt. I eventually broke down and got a hotronix fusion but am still dialing in the pressure and the heat for the reveal s. I printed this as a test (not my design) and it came out great little heavy on the hand but not like HTV









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxcat (Nov 23, 2014)

Only watched the first 40 minutes of the Conde video. If the WC works it really is a game changer. Almost too good to be true.


----------



## ABM (Mar 15, 2015)

qcumber said:


> High Speed Press Production... This is how we transfer HD Prints on a 1000pcs order. See
> 
> https://youtu.be/o4RWakzpUCY


I don't understand why you're using irons as a pre-heat (pre-stamp) treatment. Why don't you just do one heat stamp from your heat press?
The iron seems like a waste of time.


----------



## qcumber (Sep 11, 2006)

ok, you can also do it like this.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYx_oVb82BM




ABMG said:


> I don't understand why you're using irons as a pre-heat (pre-stamp) treatment. Why don't you just do one heat stamp from your heat press?
> The iron seems like a waste of time.


----------



## ABM (Mar 15, 2015)

qcumber said:


> ok, you can also do it like this.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYx_oVb82BM


Yes, better.


----------



## namye007 (Jan 10, 2015)

Any update for this?


----------



## rtenbush (Jul 2, 2007)

namye007 said:


> Any update for this?


Any update?


----------



## sublial (Mar 24, 2011)

How is the white being applied to the dark shirt?
This question is to the Conde process and the Malaysia process?
AL


----------



## TroyC (Oct 31, 2016)

The system that Conde was selling from Vivid Chemical was an absolute scam. I bought it and it has been a complete waste of money. Conde doesn't even offer it anymore. Vivid Chemical has completely deleted any reference to the WC transfer paper for darks and when I called them to inquire about it they acted like it was never on their website. It certainly was and they were saying it would be available over 1/12 years ago. I actually have a screenshot of their website showing this. I've usually had good experiences with Conde but this was a total SCAM!


----------



## sublial (Mar 24, 2011)

Maybe I am missing something. 
This only prints on white cotton. What is so special?
AL


----------



## TroyC (Oct 31, 2016)

The system that Conde was selling was supposed to be able to print on dark shirts as well. They never developed the transfer film.


----------



## namye007 (Jan 10, 2015)

Will, this method is getting its popularity this year. The complete demo can be viewed HERE.


It is called Digital Silkscreen Transfer. Combination of silkscreen, Laser printer and hotmelt powder.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

namye007 said:


> Will, this method is getting its popularity this year. The complete demo can be viewed HERE.
> 
> 
> It is called Digital Silkscreen Transfer. Combination of silkscreen, Laser printer and hotmelt powder.


Holy smokes, man. It seems like a couple of times a year somebody comes out with some "new" process to make things more difficult and time-consuming. Why?


----------

